# [compilation]gobject-introspection fini sur un échec[Résolu]

## Yurashina

Depuis deux jour, je cherche à solutionner un problème de compilation au niveau de gobject-instrospection, qui se termine sur l'échec de compilation

Voici l'erreur à la fin de compilation:

```
  File "./g-ir-scanner", line 44, in <module>

    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main

  File "./giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>

    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary

  File "./giscanner/dumper.py", line 28, in <module>

    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary

  File "./giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 26, in <module>

    from xml.etree.cElementTree import parse

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/xml/etree/cElementTree.py", line 3, in <module>

    from _elementtree import *

ImportError: No module named _elementtree

make[2]: *** [GLib-2.0.gir] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0/work/gobject-introspection-1.38.0'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0/work/gobject-introspection-1.38.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Voici le lien vers le log de compilation donné par portage: http://bpaste.net/show/400708/

J'ai déjà essayé de voir du côté de python2.7 mais j'ai rien trouvé.

Si je dois donner des info en plus, dites-le moi  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Yurashina on Wed Jun 25, 2014 11:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu resynchronisé l'arbre depuis, et fait un 

```
emerge --sync

emerge -DuNav @world 
```

?

----------

## Yurashina

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> as-tu resynchronisé l'arbre depuis, et fait un 
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync
> 
> ...

 

J'ai justement execute la premiere commande a chaque fois que je rajoutais des paths dans la variable USE, puis pour la deuxieme, je l'ai effectue mais ca retombe sur un echec de compilation.

Voici de nouveau le log:

http://bpaste.net/show/406486/.

(desole pour l'absence des accent, tout est ecrit via links)

EDIT: bizarrement, en recherchant sur google, je trouve la meme erreur mais avec libxcb, donc, j'ai essaye de recompiler ce dernier, sans succes, le module manque, mais ou...

EDIT2: Je viens de trouver l'erreur: python 2.7 etait tout simplement manquant, j'ai ddu donc unmerger avant d'executer la commande:

```
$ emerge -DuNav @world
```

maintenant, il ne reste plus qu'a attendre le reste de la compilation...Last edited by Yurashina on Wed Jun 25, 2014 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

profites-en aussi pour lire les 6 messages importants : 

```
eselect news read
```

----------

